
It Sure Feels Like the Headphone Jack Is Dead - howard941
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/08/samsung-puts-the-final-nail-in-the-headphone-jacks-coffin.html
======
foxyv
With the state of bluetooth I still love my headphone jack. It works with my
Truck, my Car, my phone, my laptop, my computer, my tablet, my bicycle
speakers, everything!

Bluetooth is great, but dang if it isn't a hassle. The bluetooth dongle in my
car is always having issues, my bluetooth headset randomly sounds like garbage
when it changes over to another codec for "Phone". Re-pairing to change
between devices is a PITA too.

------
dTal
Meanwhile, outside the world of overpriced fashion-statement status symbol
flagship smartphones, on the long tail of cheap devices that normal people
actually buy, the headphone jack is alive and well, and will continue to be as
long as people want 50 dollar Android phones that play music. You can't kill
something so cheap and ubiquitous and functional by pretending it doesn't
exist.

\---

>There are still approximately 600 bazillion devices that still feature the
headphone jack. A total and complete phase-out, if it ever truly happens, will
take years if not decades to truly take effect

Yes! Precisely. But then:

>The fight to save the headphone jack is over. It sure seems like we lost.

How does that remotely follow?

~~~
ktpsns
> How does that remotely follow?

Because the author lives in a bubble, as everybody does. If all your friends
have devices without head phone jack's, you probably don't realize that all of
them are rich and have brand new upper class devices.

------
romwell
Yeah, right.

People seem to have forgotten that not long ago, cell phones _did not had
headphone jacks_. Chargers were proprietary, and so were headset interfaces.

Then a new, revolutionary feature came: the headphone jack - and for a brief
moment of sanity, we could use our favorite headphones with cell phones.

That moment has passed.

We are still better off than before: at least the USB-C is more or less the
same across devices, as are the dongles.

But I'd still bet on a _brave_ company introducing the headphone jack
alongside USB-C in five years.

Meanwhile, in the world of pro audio, nothing will change. The 3.5mm / 1/4" is
here to stay.

------
shubb
But where are the cheap USB-C headphones?

